# Lots Of Pigeons At Carlsbad CA Shelter ..



## TAWhatley

Go to:

http://www.sddac.com/lostandfound.asp
Choose Type: Other
Shelter: North
Gender: Unknown
Then hit: Find your pet

A list with all of the pictures will come up.

Contact North Shelter
2481 Palomar Airport Road
Carlsbad, CA 92009-1531
760.438.2312 or 760.746.7307

I've also notified some parrot rescue folks about that Grey that looks to be very, very ill.

Terry


----------



## Charis

That Grey does look very sick. Terry, do you know of any Parrot rescue that would pick it up?
Does the shelter know to call in the banded Pigeons to 911 alert?


----------



## littlestar

Charis, I'm not sure if they know about us or not, but the way it looks I don't think so. The Grey also looks very sick to me.


----------



## TAWhatley

I've asked The Lily Sanctuary to get their San Diego contacts going on the parrot. They have a good friend that is a vet in Vista (very close to Carlsbad) and also an experienced parrot rescuer in San Diego that is on their board of directors. Frankly, I'll be very surprised if that Grey is still alive .. the photo was dated 10/29. Unless the shelter got it some vet care, I doubt there is/was/or will be a happy ending for that one.

Terry


----------



## kippermom

This may seem like a illy question, but some of the pigeons in the pix have bands...do shelters check those numbers?


----------



## Hillybean

Is there any PT members close that could rescue the pigeons?? 
Or even just a few?
Take them in temp till other arrangements can be made? 
I know that is asking a lot, and probably isn't able to be done.

It's hard to tell how many pigeons are there. They are all listed in color as Grey, and several pictures look like the same bird.

Kippermom, many of the pigeons were also taken in on the same day. They could have been surrendered.

Is there a way to get the number to call for more info?

I agree, the African Grey doesn't look good. 

-Hilly


----------



## Margarret

Terry,

I tried to call this morning about the pigeons in the North Shelter. They are closed Sun/Mon so will call in the a.m. and see if I can get them out. Do you have any idea if they are familiar with Pigeon 911? I'd like to get them to turn them over to me as a representative of a rescue organization, but I have no ID as 911 is just voluntary. Any suggestions?

I can bring them here and set up my big garage cage and some small cages and see if we can get some of these guys back to their owners or adopted.

Margaret


----------



## stach_n_flash

I could also help.

Ive been to the shelter before to adopt the grey pigeon and the white dove. 

Ive told them I work with project wildlife and all was fine. I also made a donation to the shelter last time I went so they are quite fond of me  jk

I wouldnt mind seeing if we could go tomorrow as my dad has the day off. Ill call tomorrow morning, as well.


----------



## maryjane

Margaret and Michael, thank you so much for helping.


----------



## stach_n_flash

Margarret I got your pm my dad thought he would call you. (Hes talking with you right now I think)

He said I could house some if need be . 

ANd I can help pay too. In order to adopt or take home a pet you must have ID. So ill bring my school ID and you can bring yours. (We used my dads last time. Im not so sure they would let me take one home with school ID )


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks Margaret and Michael! Michael, a special thanks to your Dad for offering a temporary haven. Please let him know how very much this is appreciated.

Margaret, I kind of figured they would be closed today. I doubt very much that they are familiar with 911 Pigeon Alert or Pigeon-Talk or me or you .. perhaps they will remember Michael. Anyway, you can tell them that you are acting on my behalf as part of 911 Pigeon Alert where these birds were cross posted. If they need a reference for me, they can call Veronica at the Wildlife Desk at the Pasadena Humane Society. She knows me quite well and often sends pigeons to me for care and adoption. If they need further references, they can contact the Lily Sanctuary, Deone Roberts at the AU, or Ellen with 911 Pigeon Alert. Too bad Susan is out of town right now or she could be another reference.

If there are fees to get the birds out (and there probably will be), and if the fees could be waived by giving the birds over to a non-profit, then I can ask the Lily Sanctuary if they will prevail on our behalf. I've already asked them (Lily Sanctuary) to get involved with the parrot, and I'm on their board of directors. If it's only a buck or two per bird, then it probably isn't worth the hassle of trying to get the fees waived, and I will ask our members here to chip in on the adoption fees. Sorry 'bout that members  

With regard to shelters trying to trace banded birds .. a very few do try or used to .. those now just send them to 911 Pigeon Alert. Sadly, the shelters are understaffed and underfunded for the most part, and if attempts to trace banded pigeons don't go well, then they just don't try anymore. We really want them to feel free to post to 911 Pigeon Alert and let us take the brunt of the time and effort in trying to locate owners.

Hopefully, we can get a good thing going for pigeons that come into this shelter. Just them knowing that somebody cares and will help goes a tremendous way towards seeing that pigeons aren't just put down when their time runs out.

There is a lot of education to be done with the shelters about what resources are available to them and also the on-going saga of getting owners of banded birds to go get them when they are found. We've made tremendous headway, but all of us need to continue working hard to see that no found pigeon in need of help or a home goes without.

Terry


----------



## Margarret

Terry,

Thanks for the info. We are going over there when Michael gets out of school tomorrow.
I agree that we need to let the shelters know that there are other resources and hopefully they will be happy to let us help. I'm going to call them in the morning and see if I can set up a plan with them to spring the birds.

Wish us luck.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

Good luck Margaret and Michael! Let us know how it goes.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash

I can cover most if not all adoption charges.  no need to worry. Dont stress memeber all is fine.

And I actually know a couple people that work at the shelter. It helps to have a job at a feed store as those type of people are always coming in. 

1 knows me well, she even took us out to the back. Which you normally need someone else to do. She even got us through the adoption line a little faster by passing the papers to the lady at the register. She is VERY nice. So I hope she works tomorrow .

My dad knows how thankful you all are. I tell him its through project wildlife. Because if I told him this whole thing he would get fairly confused.


----------



## TAWhatley

little bird said:


> If you need some cash to pay their bail.......let me know. There is a few quarters left in the old QUARTER JAR. That little jar sure came in mighty handy this year. It really takes the bite out of lending a helping hand.


Thank you! We'll holler if we need it!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

stach_n_flash said:


> I can cover most if not all adoption charges.  no need to worry. Dont stress memeber all is fine.
> 
> And I actually know a couple people that work at the shelter. It helps to have a job at a feed store as those type of people are always coming in.
> 
> 1 knows me well, she even took us out to the back. Which you normally need someone else to do. She even got us through the adoption line a little faster by passing the papers to the lady at the register. She is VERY nice. So I hope she works tomorrow .
> 
> My dad knows how thankful you all are. I tell him its through project wildlife. Because if I told him this whole thing he would get fairly confused.


Thank you, Michael. We are very thankful for your help with this. Please, though, don't get yourself in a bind. All of us working together can make this all happen without too much pain and strain to anyone. Still .. you and Margaret are the ones with the "hands on", and the two of you will need to pull this one off .. I'm sure you can and sure you will.

Terry


----------



## littlestar

Terry, have you heard anything on the Grey? 

Margarret, Michael, and Michael's dad,
I also thank you so very much for what you are doing for these pijjies. I know heaven holds a special place for y'all. 

Most of the shelters, animal control people, and wildlife rehabbers don't know about us (911 Pigeon Alert), but the ones I have had contact with don't know about us now. They now have my phone number along with the link to 911 Pigeon Alert and got calls as far CA about pigeons with bands on them. 

I laugh because my phone number is now all over the US and if anyone here wants to give my phone number or the link to 911 Pigeon Alert out to shelters, animal control people, and wildlife rehabbers, please feel free to do so. I know these place are happy to have at least a phone number. 
Here's my phone number 704 573-9543 and the link to us on 911 http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/ . I'm home 99% of the time, so they won't have trouble getting in contact with me. 

Well! I have to go and make a call to a rehabber about picking up a pigeon in VA and bringing it to my house. The rehabber also has some white pigeons that are in need of a home. I can't bring them all to my house because I don't have enough room right now for them all.


----------



## Margarret

Update on the shelter pigeons.

I spoke with the shelter this morning. The pigeons will not be available until Friday. They must stay in the shelter for four working days if unbanded and five days if banded. So Friday they will allow Michael and I to "adopt" them. They were very friendly and helpful. We are going to apply to be a rescue organization so we won't have to pay every time we get a bird from the shelter. They are sending the application to Terry and I spoke with her this a.m., but like all gov. organizations it has to go through umpteen miles of red tape. Hopefully in the future Pigeon 911 Alert will be recognized as a rescue organization here in San Diego County. When the dust settles on this event, I'll make contact with the Humane Society who also has a shelter and see if they will extend us the same privilege. I checked and currently they have no pigeons. The group of 25 in the North Shelter was placed in their overnight drop all at the same time last Friday.

The grey parrot that many of you were concerned about cannot be adopted at this time. It is part of a criminal case. They assured me it is being well taken care of and that a vet is treating it.

Will keep everyone up to date when we go out there Friday. Thank you everyone who has volunteered to help with the finances. We don't know at this time what the cost will be. The person I spoke with seemed to think perhaps we might get a discount. I sure hope so.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds

Margarret said:


> Update on the shelter pigeons.
> 
> I spoke with the shelter this morning. The pigeons will not be available until Friday. They must stay in the shelter for four working days if unbanded and five days if banded. So Friday they will allow Michael and I to "adopt" them. They were very friendly and helpful. We are going to apply to be a rescue organization so we won't have to pay every time we get a bird from the shelter. They are sending the application to Terry and I spoke with her this a.m., but like all gov. organizations it has to go through umpteen miles of red tape. Hopefully in the future Pigeon 911 Alert will be recognized as a rescue organization here in San Diego County. When the dust settles on this event, I'll make contact with the Humane Society who also has a shelter and see if they will extend us the same privilege. I checked and currently they have no pigeons. The group of 25 in the North Shelter was placed in their overnight drop all at the same time last Friday.
> 
> The grey parrot that many of you were concerned about cannot be adopted at this time. It is part of a criminal case. They assured me it is being well taken care of and that a vet is treating it.
> 
> Will keep everyone up to date when we go out there Friday. Thank you everyone who has volunteered to help with the finances. We don't know at this time what the cost will be. The person I spoke with seemed to think perhaps we might get a discount. I sure hope so.
> 
> Margaret


Well, on one hand it makes me mad that someone just "dropped" these guys off, but I guess they could have done worse to them.  
Glad the parrot is getting taken care of. Good luck.


----------



## Hillybean

I guess because they were dropped off, the owners don't need to be found??
That's sad that they were dropped off, but it is better than the people just letting them go. 
Wow, 25 birds is a good sized flock to be dropped off.

I see a few PT peeps have already offered, but if I can be of any help let me know  .

I'm also very glad you got info on the Grey!

Please keep us updated on them!
-Hilly


----------



## littlestar

Margaret, Thank you so much for the update on the Grey and pigeons both. I'm glad the Grey is being taken care of by a vet being it didn't look healthy at all. I feel so better now.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Duck Rescue After The Show ???*

Hi Margaret and Michael .. 

I just got word of some ducks .. bad off Muscovy and some Mallards entangled in fishing line at Fairmount Park in Riverside. Supposedly there are at least 7 ducks there in need of help. That's kind of on the way home from the Pageant of Pigeons. Would you all be willing to make a detour there with me to see if we can catch and help any of these ducks on the way home from the show?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Hope All Goes Well On Friday ..*

for the pigeons at the Carlsbad Shelter. I know we will be hearing all the details once it has happened.

Terry


----------



## Margarret

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Margaret and Michael ..
> 
> I just got word of some ducks .. bad off Muscovy and some Mallards entangled in fishing line at Fairmount Park in Riverside. Supposedly there are at least 7 ducks there in need of help. That's kind of on the way home from the Pageant of Pigeons. Would you all be willing to make a detour there with me to see if we can catch and help any of these ducks on the way home from the show?
> 
> Terry


Terry,
I think that would be possible. Let's meet at the show and leave together. I don't know where the park is. 

Margaret


----------



## stach_n_flash

Im more than willing to go  but Im not the driver . 

Terry How are the whtie pigeons doing? The one with the pox and the scalped? My dad agreed to letting me take two home from the original one. I kept asking him because if he didnt say yes I tend to bring it home anyways. Keep it seperate for a while in my old rabbit hutch (which my sisters rabbit is now in) and then eventually put it in. He never even knows.

So my saying for animals goes "What he doesnt know, wont hurt him"


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Margaret and Michael regarding the ducks. I'll get my ducks in a row (so to speak) about their situation, and we can talk about it at the show. If there were only one or two ducks, I would just try to get them by myself.

Michael, the pox pigeon is doing well. The big lesion dropped off some time ago, and it is looking good. The scalped pigeon is also doing fine .. you can't even tell she was scalped any more.

Why don't you let me know for sure after the shelter rescue on Friday if I should bring them on Saturday or not. You may end up wanting to or needing to take in a couple of the shelter birds.

Terry


----------



## maryjane

You guys all are amazing. Talk about teamwork. At the Animal Care and Control in SF here, I became their bird rescuer for nearly two years (this was about five years ago), and I am not non-profit (yet). I filled out the form, and they gave me the birds for free as I am a rescue group (okay, I'm not technically a group, but you know  ). 25 is a lot of pigeons to have dropped off, it seems silly that they have to wait to adopt them out as obviously they weren't wanted. At the SF shelter four years ago, someone dropped off two boxes and said "there is a bird in each box, I have one more in the car and I'll be right back." He of course didn't come back in, and there were move than 40 ringneck doves in ONE small box (literally crammed in together) and about twenty coturnix quail in the other one. Over the next three weekends I got them all and did a lot of rehoming! I sure wish I had known about Pigeon Talk then, let me tell you!  Good luck with all of the birds, and I really hope they are able to give them to you for free. You might even be able to mention that at the SFACC, they give the birds free to their bird rescues (I had to pay adoption fees for rabbits, hamsters, rats, etc. though as I was only their "bird" rescuer). Thanks for all you guys are doing and good luck with the poor ducks too!


----------



## stach_n_flash

I guess ill break the news to you guys. We go the pigeons out of the shelter today. And I have taken ten and Margaret took the other 12. I really like a few of these birds and Margaret was nice enough to let me take the ones I liked as Im going to see about talking my dad into letting me keep a few. Im really excited about the show tomorrow but even more excited about this week comeing up. 

As my loft looks like a total wreck. Margaret can tell you about it . Ive decided to spend my thanksgiving break week making the new pigeon loft to take the place of the old crummy one. Ive also decided to use new wood not scraps. I plan to get the wood and such on sunday. It will have to sides. One for my birds and the other side for the rescues till there placed and or done with there quaranteen and ill take the dividing wall out. 

It will be all wood. With tile. I decided this last week but thought I would finally break the news to all of you.

Margaret I just finished mending all the wholes. I also took pictures which I will post later tonight. I looked over all the birds and they are in good health. One pigeon has no tail though. No mites and no injuries. I am going to worm them on sunday as Im kind of busy at the moment. The pigeons have bands on them but there is no way of traking the owners as the bands just have numbers on them like 39. They are the type you can open up and put on. 

Ill post my plans Ive made of my loft later tonight too. Im also going to have adults help this time. As I feel it is a must .


----------



## TAWhatley

Good job Michael and Margaret! I'm so happy the two of you rescued all these pigeons!

Michael .. I won't be bringing my two tomorrow. I think you've got your hands full right now. Once the dust settles from these shelter rescues and we figure out homes for the birds from the shelter that will need homes, you can let me know if you still want the pox bird and the scalped bird. I will just keep them here as I have been for right now.

I'm really looking forward to meeting you tomorrow and to seeing our other Pigeon-Talk members at the show.

The duck rescue site is only about 10 miles from the show, so hopefully that will work out, and all of us can save a duck or two also. I will be taking any rescued ducks, so nobody will have to worry about that.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash

As I promised Margaret. Here are pictures of the birds and the shed that was put together kind of last hour (Haha get it? Last hour instead of min). Well anyways. 

I fixed some of the flause that were self evident. Like gabs in the wood etc after we got the birds.

Here is the shelter










Look familiar? It was my first ever loft










I got them some food and water and they already took a bath in it 










And I fixed the gap with a piece of wood as It seems some one used all my puddy


----------



## stach_n_flash

Now for the birds. I tried to get them side ways so that its easier to identify and you can see its whole figure.

Ill start with the ones with the swirly type feathers on their necks









the one on the right has it im not sure if you can see in this pic.

Then these are all black. 

I think Margaret said they were black spreads. (The on on the left up top)



















And heres a light powder blue.


----------



## stach_n_flash

Here are a few more


----------



## stach_n_flash

And here are the two I like the best. I think if we cant find the owner Ill see if my dad will let me keep them.


----------



## Margarret

Hi All,
I see Michael has already told you the news. We got the birds out. The staff at the shelter were terrific and usually they would charge $5 a bird, but they gave us a deal, $30 for the lot. We split the cost and it didn't break anyone's budget that way. I think when we get approved as a rescue group we can get any birds that wind up there for free.
There were two nearly grown squeakers in the lot. Michael has one and I took the other. No way to tell who the parents were as the birds were all mixed up. Fortunately the babies look big enough to be weaned. I have the one I took in a separate cage with a hen that is kindly disposed toward him. He was getting pecked by some of the others.
Unfortunately none of the bands I have checked have anything on them that can ID the owners. I'm going to look closer tomorrow. The birds were pretty stressed by the new home so am going to let them settle a bit first.
Some look like racers and some look like mixed breeds. George is over at the Pageant of Pigeons, so will have to wait till he gets home to help identify what these guys are. It was a good day. 22 pigeons saved. My pictures will have to wait till Sunday as tomorrow we go to the Pageant.

See some of you tomorrow.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane

YAY!! Great job, guys! I am in love with the light blue one. What a lovely bird. Thanks for saving these guys.


----------



## Hillybean

I'm glad to hear everything worked out!

Micheal, those are some VERY pretty birds. Hopefully your dad will let you keep them, if their home can't be located.

YAY! Way to go guys!
-Hilly


----------



## Reti

Great job guys. 
Those pigeons look lovely, Michael. 
Hope they find good homes.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

We're going to be needing to find good homes for most of these birds in the very near future, so stand by for more pictures and more info!  

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash

Margarret said:


> Hi All,
> There were two nearly grown squeakers in the lot. Michael has one and I took the other.
> 
> Margaret


I was out trying to feed the first one the same day we got them but It doesnt seem to want to be fed. And seems to be eating fine on its own. And I went out there again yester day as I do everyday and found that I have two squeakers. Both the same color (Black).


----------

